# San Juan snowcat tour VS. day at Silverton?



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Dude, no contest. The cat can access so much more terrain...and Silverton Mountain is incredibly overrated.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

El Diablo cat sking on Molas pass beats both San Juan SNow Cats and Silverton Mountain. The El Diablo terrain is sweet and it is higher up in elevation so it holds snow better. As well, the El Diablo guys are very cool and provide a great experience.


----------



## addicted2coldsmoke (Nov 15, 2006)

I suggest you hit all three. If not this trip, then come back. Toss a coin if you are up-in-the-air on this upcoming trip decision. All places mentioned are the real-deal and worth it to check out and experience. You'll have stories... FOE-SHO!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I was pretty dissappointed with our trip with San Juan snowcats. They definitely weren't trying to get in as many good runs as possible. And they weren't trying to get us the best snow possible. They seemed to be just trying to get the day over with. And it wasn't entirely for lack of good snow. When we finally convinced them to take us over to a tree run on the other side of the basin it was great, unfortunately it was the last run of the day. But the majority of the terrain was pretty tame and the snow was windpacked and sunbaked. It must just be that area because the next day at nearby Wolf Creek was epic. 

Haven't been to Silverton but I've heard it was great. I would try that or give one of the other snowcat operations recommended a shot.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

well, you get the best terrain around here by using a sled or your legs. i prefer leg power.


----------



## addicted2coldsmoke (Nov 15, 2006)

When all of you talk "San Juan Snowcats" are you talking about San Juan Ski Company out of Durango or San Juan Snowcat out of Creede?

Cuz I'm confused. San Juan Snowcat in Creede was a regular for us but they havn't been running. They were building last season and I think this season as well.

The original post was asking for stuff around Silverton in which El Diablo Snowcats, Silverton Mountain of course and San Juan Ski Company (snowcat) are nearby.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*San Juans*

Mania hit it dead on. 
I have skied silverton and El Diablo. Both are good. However El diablo's terrain is very influenced by wind and lots'o sun. They operate above TL and in an area below TL with few trees (catastrophic fire 80+ years ago). Silverton is hit or miss. I haved skied with San Jaun Skiing (DMR extension), but know the area well. There is not much steep&long terrain and most of the terrain is low elevation compared to most of the San Juans. 

Legs will take you to epic skiing almost every day in the San Juans from Oct to July. 
Scott


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

Silverton Powdercats is by far the best skiing/boarding around silverton if you are going to pay to ride. we got 15 runs in and were worked by the end of the day. did some short hikes to so steep shots with rock drop exits, super fun. the whole silverton sceene rocks.


----------



## purpleyak (May 25, 2007)

Use your legs and spend your money on beer....


----------



## Benny123 (Jul 9, 2009)

*2 San Juans*



blutzski said:


> I was pretty dissappointed with our trip with San Juan snowcats. They definitely weren't trying to get in as many good runs as possible. And they weren't trying to get us the best snow possible. They seemed to be just trying to get the day over with. And it wasn't entirely for lack of good snow. When we finally convinced them to take us over to a tree run on the other side of the basin it was great, unfortunately it was the last run of the day. But the majority of the terrain was pretty tame and the snow was windpacked and sunbaked. It must just be that area because the next day at nearby Wolf Creek was epic.
> 
> Haven't been to Silverton but I've heard it was great. I would try that or give one of the other snowcat operations recommended a shot.


Don't get San Juan Snowcat mixed up with the San Juan Ski Company. San Juan Snowcat operates out of Creede and the San Juan Ski Company is based out of Purgatory. San Juan Ski Company has so much terrain, you could ski there all week and never ski the same run twice. Those guys have some of the best steep tree skiing anywhere *bar none*.


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

*San Juan Snowcat*

If you are in the area San Juan Snowcat (in Creede) is still in business and we are gearing up for the season as I type. We should start boot packing sometime around the beginning of December or as soon as the snow is deep enough to play in. If anyone has any questions about our terrain or operation PM me. Also here are a few pics from last year (San Juan Snowcat 2009 Photos), the snow was thin for the San Juans but we still had fun


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

*duh*

[Im pretty sure I used my legs skiing powder all day. Since I am not poor, I don't have the same concerns. 




QUOTE=purpleyak;165864]Use your legs and spend your money on beer....[/QUOTE]


----------

